# Hsg tomorrow



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello ladies
I have my HSG tomorrow, can't believe it is here at last! Have waited 4 months for it! How long did everyone have to wait after all investigations to see a consultant? I have had scan, MRI and bloods over past 5 months but don't know any of the results, I was told I would be given an appointment at the end of investigations  to discuss the results and a treatment plan. Really hope the wait isn't too long. I am losing hope of this nightmare having a happy ending. Sorry for being pessimistic, having a 'down' day today


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

I think it was 6 months in total.

Good luck with everything, and the hsg is not as bad as everything you hear...!

Jx


----------



## Vicks87 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello Tiggs

I hope everything went well for you with the HSG. I hope you don't mind me asking how it went?

I tried to book mine last month only to be told they had no available appointments left  . So far this month I am 5 days late (took a test this afternoon but it was a BFN). Just hoping things will hurry up so I can call again. I'm impatient at the best of times! 

Lots of luck and best wishes.

Victoria x


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I had mine a few weeks back and they discussed the results with me still on the table (I had one tube the dye wouldn't go through and am now awaiting and lap and dye). I would ask the Dr doing the test what they can see.


----------



## OrangeLilyLady (Mar 5, 2013)

First saw gp in Oct, saw fertility specialist yesterday. Hsg within next 2 months and then back to specialist. Been quite speedy because of my age... thankfully!


----------

